# [SOLVED] Video Controller (VGA Compatible)



## Wonderwhy (Jul 1, 2010)

My video graphic card seems to be installed but i can't play any game that needs graphic. There is no yellow exclamation mark next to my video display driver in device manager. Its just says Video Controller (VGA Compatible)


OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Manufacturer	MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD
System Model	MS-7387
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~1999 Mhz
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13 GenuineIntel ~2000 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	American Megatrends Inc. V1.0, 8/14/2007
SMBIOS Version	2.5
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume1
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)"
Total Physical Memory	2,048.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	1.35 GB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.96 GB
Page File Space	3.73 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys


Under problem devices i have:

ASUS CRW-5232AS	IDE\CDROMASUS_CRW-5232AS_________________________1.01____\5&26CED3BB&0&0.1.0	41
Beep	ROOT\LEGACY_BEEP\0000	This device is disabled.
System Interrupt Controller	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_5364&SUBSYS_53641106&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&05	The drivers for this device are not installed.


Under display i have:

Name	Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3371&SUBSYS_73871462&REV_01\4&354AEA31&0&0008
Adapter Type	Not Available
Adapter Description	Not Available
Adapter RAM	Not Available
Installed Drivers	Not Available
Driver Version	Not Available
INF File	Not Available
Color Planes	Not Available
Color Table Entries	Not Available
Resolution	1 x 4294967296 x 1024 hertz
Bits/Pixel	768
Memory Address	0xD8000000-0xDFFFFFFF
Memory Address	0xFD000000-0xFEAFFFFF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 11


Thanks in advance!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

You need to install drivers for video, vga compatible is the default 
setting. If its onboard video, find your mobo install disk, install chipset
drivers, and anything else you may use that is onboard, then look for
the video driver. 
If its not onboard video go to manufacturer of the vid cards website, 
download and install the driver.


----------



## Wonderwhy (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

OK.. i did not understand any of it.. mind helping me through step by step?
I have a built-in graphic card. I don't use any external graphic card.
does mobo install disk stand for Mother Board install disk?
How do i install chipset driver?

I have this problem:
ASUS CRW-5232AS IDE\CDROMASUS_CRW-5232AS_________________________1.01____\5&26CED3BB&0&0.1.0 41
So even my disk drive isn't working.. so i can't use a install disk
how about online driver download? any chance?

My motherboard is a MSI P4M900M3
VIA P4M900 Chipset Based
Designed for Intel Core 2, Pentium D/4, and Celeron D Processors

So any chance of fixing my disk drive as well?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

mobo = motherboard. Find the disk that came with the Motherboard,
install the chipset drivers, and video drivers..


----------



## Wonderwhy (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

So i use the disk to install the chipset driver and video driver?

Yup i got the disk but my com's disk drive isn't working...

This is the problem:
ASUS CRW-5232AS IDE\CDROMASUS_CRW-5232AS_________________________1.01____\5&26CED3BB&0&0.1.0 41

In device manager i got the yellow exclamation mark next to ASUS CRW-5232AS under DVD/CD-ROM drives

In properties:
Windows successfully loaded the device driver for this hardware but cannot find the hardware device. (Code 41)

Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Hi go here use the live update http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=downloadindex


----------



## Wonderwhy (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

MSI Live Monitor found 0 BIOS for your Mainboard.
MSI Live Monitor found 0 Drivers for your Mainboard.
MSI Live Monitor found 0 VGA BIOS for your VGA Card.
MSI Live Monitor found 0 VGA Drivers for your VGA Card.

seems like there was nothing to update.
so now what?


----------



## Wonderwhy (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

forget about my previous post ^^^^^^

I managed to solve the disk drive problem
turned out it was a software problem

eveything just fell nicely into place
-fixed the disk drive
-used the disk to install the required driver
-integrated graphics working once again

A HUGE Thanks to eveyone who helped me along the way :grin:
Thank you so much ray:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Video Controller (VGA Compatible)*

Good for you! Glad you got it figured out...:wink:


----------

